# Burstner Squeaks



## Julius (Oct 15, 2009)

:?: 
We have a Burstner Quadro (or Ixeo664) and cannot seem to get rid of the squeaks from the drop down bed and the dining table. has anyone had similar problems and manged to fix them? The noise as we drive along is really tiresome.


----------



## PeteandMe (Sep 19, 2010)

A good look round for anywhere that looks like it's rubbing. Spray with silicon furniture polish.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We have a squeaky table in our Chausson.
Its a single folding leg and hooks onto the wall with a plastic strip fitting. I've tried emery cloth on the fitting and silicone spray but neither makes an iota of a difference. 
I am now looking at the option of converting to Fiamma's pedestal tube leg system.

I did drop the table onto its bed mode position and this stopped the squeaking almost completely. But can't be arsed to do that every time we want to move.


----------



## Mickyblueyes (May 26, 2010)

We have a 674 & know what you mean. 
WRT the drop down bed it's either the mechanisms on either wall that need lubricating or the lock catch (holding the bed up) on the wall doing it, we've had both. 

The mechanism lubrication requires you to drop the bed, unclip the curtains that cover them, then you can lube the pivots etc. I'm currently undecided as to the best lube as tried a couple of things.

Our lock up catch is the old type block/peg on the wall above the door, which I stuck just the loop side of some HD Velcro on to cushion & allow the peg to slide/move quietly whilst driving.

Sorry can't help on the table front though.


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

Julius, if yourtable is same as ours: one that sits on a runner attached to the wall with a red clip that shows where the pin is? If so then lift the table off by raising it until the red clip goes in then we put very small pieces of that non slip matting cut into half inch lengths at 2 or 3 places along the runner, then carefully lift the table back into place making sure the red pin is released to indicate the table is seated on the runner properly, we did this when ours rattled and it cured the problem


----------

